# Cutting 1/4" steel rod with band saw



## Deadend (Oct 25, 2017)

Would it be safe to cut 1/4" steel rod to size with a 14 TPI blade on a band saw?


----------



## TJones (Dec 26, 2015)

Steel rod? I wouldn't think so. Wood bandsaws and their blades are for wood and non ferrous metals only.

T.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

On a woodworking band saw the blade speed
is too fast for cutting steel and the blade
will wear out very quickly. Wood/metal saws
are available that have a range of speeds.

Once years ago I cut about 12" of 16 ga. sheet
steel on my band saw and that ruined the
blade.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

There are blades for cutting metal and they are rated for the thickness they will safely cut. I think 1/4" steel is going to be a stretch. 
Why don't you use a cut off wheel on an inexpensive angle grinder. I have seen them for as little as $30 and the cut off wheel for about $3. Also if you don't have a grinder you will find a lot of other uses such as sharpening your lawn mower blade, garden tools, and the list goes on.

The second thing I am concerned about is getting those steel particles into the band saws internal parts like the rubber wheel bands and bearings.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sawzall? Maybe a good hacksaw with a new blade?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

This came out of an old Delta bandsaw manual and might help:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Jigsaw with a metal-cutting blade, or cut-off wheel in an angle grinder. A V-groove block with a stop can give you consistent lengths.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 for the angle grinder with abrasive wheel. I use the 1/16" thick wheels all the time. They cut quickly and cleanly. You can get a 4 1/2" grinder at HF for as cheap as $15 on sale/with a coupon.

As for bandsaws, years ago I converted a Grizzly 14" bandsaw to cut metal, by using step pulleys and a jack shaft. This reduced blade speed to around 350-400 feet per min., still a bit fast, but works okay. I have my local saw shop make me up bimetal blades, 1/4" wide, with variable pitch, which allows cutting a wide range of thicknesses. The narrow blade lets me cut curves. I can easily cut 18 gauge up to well over 1/4". The advantage of a bandsaw for this is that the long blade has plenty of time to cool as it makes its way around the wheels. I do cut aluminum with it, though it tends to clog the teeth. WD40 sprayed on helps. Works great on brass or bronze, and even stainless steel (stainless is notoriously hard to cut with a jig saw because the heat builds up almost instantly, destroying the blade). One of these blades lasts me a very long time. I have never had a problem with metal "sawdust" damaging any parts of the bandsaw.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

how many do you have to cut ?
seems like a good time to invest in an angle grinder with some cut-off wheels.
check your local pawn shops before purchasing a new one.










.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Aluminum yes, steel no. If you have a bandsaw I figure you must have at least one of the aforementioned tool alternatives. 1/4" isn't that thick so It could be done on a bandsaw but the blade would be useless afterwards so if you have a spare blade, give it a try if that's your only option.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> This came out of an old Delta bandsaw manual and might help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeeez…. I love this list! Delta managed to cover all the things that anyone could possibly want to cut on their band saw. "asbestos sheets!!!". "Bakelite", "brake lining", "fiber", "mica", "pipe - (material not specified)" as well as several other gems. Who knew you would ever want to cut your brake linings on your band saw. Not certain about the fiber either. Is it whole grain or gluten-free. I guess the fine details are left to the end user.

Thanks for sharing an insight into the past. I recall several similar examples of handy information provided with Craftsman and other tools.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

If you have a compressor, for $8 at HF you can buy a 3" cutoff air tool that will cut bolts, rods etc. easily.

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-high-speed-air-cut-off-tool-60374.html
If you don't have many to do, it's what I would use.

-Paul


----------



## Deadend (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the help folks.
I didn't think it was a good idea. I've done the hacksaw and jig saw before just clean up the burrs with a belt sander.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

HF has a sale on a 3" angle grinder electric for $20.00


----------

